# Medieval/Fantasy Insults



## Morrus (Aug 5, 2013)

I whipped up a very quick generator in OGRE:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/dnd_view_block.php?id=992

I think it's a bit more useful than some of those Shakespearian/Victorian insult generators around which come out with some fairly silly sounding results, and a bit less obscure than some of the more flowery ones.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 5, 2013)

You abhorrent, churlish son of a griffin!


----------



## jasper (Aug 6, 2013)

You wash orcs backsides and enjoy it. 
Your mother was commoner!


----------



## Dioltach (Aug 6, 2013)

You fight like an NPC!


----------



## Geoffryn Kaladon (Sep 28, 2017)

Abhorrent, churlish whoreson of a goblin


----------



## GMMichael (Sep 29, 2017)

I give XP for OGRE creations, you sorry bunch of milk-drinkers.


----------



## Imaculata (Sep 29, 2017)

Don't forget the classic from the game Thief:   "Taffer!"


----------

